# CoD Advanced Warfare 60 FPS lock einstellen?



## nicolloxO (12. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
gibt es eine möglichkeit die FPS in AW auf 60 FPS zu locken? Ich meine nicht V-Sync sonder so eine FPS lock wie bei Black Ops II 

PS: Ich spiele übrigends auf PC

mFG


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2014)

Wüsst ich jetzt nicht, aber: wozu? Wenn der PC mehr als 60 schafft, dann ist das doch gut ^^


----------



## nicolloxO (12. Dezember 2014)

Damit ich meine Graka nicht mehr arbeiten lasse als sie nötig hat ^^


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2014)

Aber das bringt doch nix - oder wird Deine zu heiß? ^^  Dann solltest Du eher dieses Problem angehen als die FPS zu begrenzen


----------



## AdmiralZorn (20. Dezember 2014)

Einen FPS- Lock kannst du mit Tools z.B RadeonPro (AMD/nvidia) oder im Treiber von Nvidia selber einstellen. AMD wird  erst mit dem nächsten Treiber FPS variabel begrenzen können.  Am besten lässt du so wie es ist, je höher die FPS, desto genauer fühlt  sich die Maussteuerung an ( bei vielen Spielen, besonders bei BF).

Bei RadeonPro übrigens findest du die Einstellung unter der Reiterkarte "Tweaks". Dort ein Haken bei "Dynamic Framerate Control" (Dynamische Framerate Kontrolle) setzen und den enstsprechenden Wert festlegen.


----------

